# ¿Qué componente se quemo de la tablet?



## max synyster (Ago 6, 2013)

Tengo un tablet, un dia, un amigo descompuso el cargador de 5V y quiso usar uno para netbook de 19V para que funcionara, paso que después de un par de minutos, como me imaginé que sucedería, comenzó a salir humo de la cubierta, la abrí y me encontré con que un componente se estaba quemando, se derritió un poco el silicio y el aparato jamás volvió a encender, mi pregunta es, ¿qué componente es este? me han dicho que es un mosfet, pero me parece algo grande para ese aparato, de igual manera agradezco de antemano su respuesta, saludos.







https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-8sQuEKnOGbw/UgGgqMovaQI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/ARTb_IDkOzw/s512/DSC03240.JPG ...


----------



## 1024 (Ago 6, 2013)

Hola observa que codigo se visualiza en el c.i, no creo sea un mosfet.


----------



## max synyster (Ago 6, 2013)

Intenté verlo pero parte de que el pedazo derretido dificulta la visibilidad, el codigo esta muy borroso, gracias por responder.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

el componente señalado es un ic (circuito integrado) ,no es un mosfet


----------



## morta (Ago 6, 2013)

que marca es la tablet? que fabricante? que datos tiene el pcb como para identificarlo? que procesador? cuanta ram? etc etc etc


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

morta dijo:


> que marca es la tablet? que fabricante? que datos tiene el pcb como para identificarlo? que procesador? cuanta ram? etc etc etc



y para que? si es casi imposible que pueda conseguir el ic y muchos menos reemplazarlo,dado el conocimiento del compañero,,,,,
digo,,,ya le dijeron que era un mosfet


----------



## mtssound (Ago 6, 2013)

Chauuuu... se quemo un micro, ni chance..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2013)

supón que lo consiga,tiene que tener una estación de soldado ir y la experiencia ,encima cuando sacas esos ic siempre le volás una pista,haun si no la volara,no es sencillo reemplazar un ic de esos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 7, 2013)

El componenete se llama "chau alpiste tu tablet"


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2013)

Buenos días.

Ese Integrado puede ser  cualquiera, no tiene importancia, el verdadero problema sería conseguir desoldarlo sin dañar nada más, para desoldar ese tipo de componentes se utiliza aire caliente.
Si hemos sido capaces de conseguir uno igual estará la cuestión de soldarlo en su lugar sin causar ningún estropicio en la placa.
También hay que tener en cuenta que a la placa se le han metido 19Vcc, ese Integrado se ha quemado, podemos pensar que otros muchos componentes, aún sin llegar a quemarse, habrán sufrido y estarán deteriorados.

Lo mejor es buscar un nuevo uso para ese equipo, p.e. lo podemos utilizar como Pisa Papeles.

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2013)

La típica solución es comprar uno igual con la pantalla rota


----------



## miguelus (Ago 7, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> La típica solución es comprar uno igual con la pantalla rota




Y si la pantalla está intacta... pues mejor 

Sal U2


----------



## Alloy (Ago 10, 2013)

El tipo de encapsulado es un thin qfn. Vas a llorar sangre para alinearlo y soldarlo con una estacion de aire, ya que ese ic resvala en el pad cuando le das con aire, te lo digo por exp. Para extraerlo necesitaras un precalentador ya que la base del ic tiene una chapita bastante grande que va soldada, o meterle tanto calor que comprometas el componente. Si no tienes mucha experiencia con la estacion de aire no creo que lo consigas...

Probablemente sea un convertidor dc dc, o el regulador de carga y bateria. Aun confirmando algo de lo que te dije necesitas la matricula.


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 10, 2013)

Lo que tenes que conseguir es otro amigo  porque ese de amigo no tiene nada   o prestale tu tv LCD  a ver que pasa, chauuuuuuuuu

PD: Susceptibles no leer este mensaje y menos responder.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 11, 2013)

Compra una tablet idéntica por ebay...etc, la desarmas y encuentras el componente que necesitas. Lo extraes y lo reemplazas bajo todas las "marañas" que hay que hacer y luego pruebas si funciona, aveces se daña un conjunto de componentes.

No necesito explicar que lo mejor es comprar otra y ya. Lo digo por lo casi imposible de conseguir el IC. A menos que encuentres la forma de viajar a china e ir directamente a la fabrica del aparato.


----------



## max synyster (Sep 30, 2013)

Pues la verdad es que sigo aprendiendo, ya me imaginaba que era casi imposible echarla a andar de nuevo, de todas formas ya se consigio otra y me quedé con la inútil por si se llegara a ocupar  gracias por la ayuda!


----------

